# another wheel thread...



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Can anyone identify my wheels. I'm still pretty new to this game and I'm debating whether to switch to Rally II's. The originals are growing on me but I want more rubber on the road. The 15x8's would do that nicely but I'm curious what the story is with what I've got.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Pictures too small to tell, but they could be from an Oldsmobile. Do you have a larger pic to post ? or better still, a close up of the wheel only....


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Not handy but can get one tonight.


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

They look like they could be Olds Rally wheels, or maybe a rally type wheel that was fitted to some late 70's to mid 80s Grand Prix's, the SJs I think.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm 100% sure they are Olds Cutlass/442 rallys. Probably close to the same size as stock. They don't look right for the breed. Ditch 'em, get the pontiac rally 2s.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

very similar, but not sure they're the same. Every GIS search pulls up wheels that look like these or very close to it.









Not denying that I need to go to Rally 2s, but definitely want to find out what they are so I can get them into the right market.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I uploaded the pic and expanded it and the wheels remind of the cheesy plastic embellished wheels of the late 70's, early 80's GM midsize cars but I can't find a good pic of one. Probably cause most of them have already been made into something else.......:lol:


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Not late 60s cutlass, Late 80's cutlass.










Aparrently I was 100% wrong!


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

looks like the 78-79 lemans, grand prix, gran am rims. 14 inch ? firbird had differnt and 15s


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's a '78 and '79 Grand AM. Looks just like the '79.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> Here's a '78 and '79 Grand AM. Looks just like the '79.



There ya go..........:cheers
I had the right time period but wrong camp........:willy:


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> Here's a '78 and '79 Grand AM. Looks just like the '79.


Damn you're good...


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Keep the wheels....rebadge the car as a Grand Am :lol:


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Jstreet said:


> Keep the wheels....rebadge the car as a Grand Am :lol:


It'd be a pretty mean sleeper:lol:


----------

